# Thermostat compatible question...



## DobieMom (May 6, 2012)

Was in Lowes this weekend...want a digital therm but NON-programmable.  Found a "Hunter Universal Thermostat" model #42122  Is this compatible with the Quadrafire Classic Bay 1200? 


http://www.hunterfan.com/Products/Thermostats/Universal-Digital-Non-Programmable---42122/

Thanks!


----------



## Don2222 (May 6, 2012)

Hello DobieMom

Not sure about the one you are refering to but Lowes has this one that IS made for pellet stoves!

I have been testing pellet stoves with T-stats. Lowes has the digital *LUX TX1500U that works really well with a wood pellet stove and I highly recommend it! If you want manual then set the switch inside to MANUAL. *

See more info here:
T-Stat manufacturer's are finally adding pellet stoves to their instructions to say it will work with them. Unfortunately there is a difference of any T-Stat with the millivolt capability that do work on pellet stoves and T-Stats that work and have a high enough "Swing Temperature" Setting to really work well with a pellet stove's Auto On/Off. The high Swing Setting keeps the pellet stove from short cycling! This means turning the pellet stove back on before it has completed the shut down cycle! Sure it works but it is hard on the igniter and uses more pellets!

So the must have feature is a "Swing Setting" from 1 - 9. Each number represents 0.25 deg F that the actual room temperature can be either higher or lower of the set point for the T-Stat to open or close!
Example:
Swing Temp of 8 is 2 Deg F. So the if the T-Stat is set for 70, then the T-Stat will turn the pellet stove ON when the room temp is below 68 Deg F and OFF when the room temp is above 72 Deg F.
This gives the stove ample time to startup and shutdown!

Now for the Shop or WorkShop. In this case I want to control WHEN I want to turn the stove on and when I want to turn the stove off. So if I am not there it does not come on automatically. If I have to leave, then I can turn it off and it will stay off!

I tried the Digital Non Programmable LUX DMH110 with a max Swing Setting of 3 and it did not cut the mustard. Good manual job for the shop but did not work with a pellet stove! It short cycled the Quadrafire and the Pelpro so, not the stove's fault it was the T-Stat. 0.75 Deg F of swing is NOT enough.

*So finally today, I found at Lowes the LUX TX1500U.* This is cool. It has the 1 - 9 Swing Setting and I like # 8, and even though it is a 5-1-1 programmable T-Stat there is a Dip Switch to turn it into a Manual T-Stat! Cool, it cuts the program stuff out and can be used manually and very easy! Great for the workshop1

However if you do what the Program stuff it can be switched on for your home or whatever you wish!

See pics below:
Red Arrows show where to connect the two wires from your pellet stove.
RH and W1 and leave the jumper there! Simple if the diagram does not confuse the Heck out of you!
Also dip switch 2 up will set the T-Stat back to manual from the default.
Clic to enlarge


----------



## DobieMom (May 6, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Hello DobieMom
> 
> Not sure about the one you are refering to but Lowes has this one that IS made for pellet stoves!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks so VERY much for the info Don2222   I'll look at this one on my next trip in! Much appreciated


----------



## Don2222 (May 6, 2012)

DobieMom said:


> Thanks so VERY much for the info Don2222  I'll look at this one on my next trip in! Much appreciated


 
You are welcome

I set the switch to manual for my shop and it worked great on the Pelpro Wood Pellet Stove. I just got an Enviro Meridian and cannot wait to try it on that!

I did have a Quadrafire Classic Bay 1200 but did not have this T-Stat at the time. The Quad did not work as well on the T-stat I had so I returned it for this one!


----------



## imacman (May 6, 2012)

The unit you mentioned will work fine, as will the Lux unit that Don mentioned.  Really more a matter of $$ and style.


----------



## DobieMom (May 6, 2012)

imacman said:


> The unit you mentioned will work fine, as will the Lux unit that Don mentioned. Really more a matter of $$ and style.


 
Thanks imac!  No idea what the Lux runs but the $$ factor will certainly have to play into my decision


----------



## Don2222 (May 6, 2012)

imacman said:


> The unit you mentioned will work fine, as will the Lux unit that Don mentioned. Really more a matter of $$ and style.


 
Hi Pete

Thanks for your help

I just checked the manual of the Hunter Non Programmable T-Stat model #42122

Just to make this clear.
The "Swing Setting" which they call the "Span" should be changed to 3 for best results for a pellet stoves so it will give a 2 degree swing and prevent short cycling.

http://www.hunterfan.com/uploadedFiles/Support/Owners_Manuals_and_Parts_Guide/44047a.pdf

4. SPAN 1: The next menu option is to set your thermostats primary
span. Use the or buttons to adjust between 1, 2, or, 3 degrees.
Press , the screen will flash “Updated” and return to the home
screen. The span setting regulates when and how long your system
will run. The span has been set at the factory to 2 which will allow the
system to turn on1OF (.05OC) above or below the set temperature and
run for 1OF (.05OC) above or below the set temperature.


----------



## DexterDay (May 6, 2012)

I have a touch screen Hunter (programmable) on my Fahrenheit. As imacman said... It will work fine.

States on the back that it is rated for a milivolt system.


----------



## Don2222 (May 6, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> I have a touch screen Hunter (programmable) on my Fahrenheit. As imacman said... It will work fine.
> 
> States on the back that it is rated for a milivolt system.


 
Hi Kenis

I just checked your manual and the Default Span Setting for this T-Stat is 2 for 2 Deg F swing! *What is the highest setting?* The manual does not say!
*Every T-Stat is different when it comes to this SWING setting!*

http://www.hunterair.com/ssi/pdf/hunter/44860-Owners-Manual.pdf
SETTING the span
The SPAN setting mode in the SYSTEM SETTINGS MENU allows you to adjust the system ON/OFF cycle rate. The default setting is 2F. The system cycles ON or OFF when the temperature is within 2°F (1°C) above and below the set temperature. The span setting can be adjusted if your system is cycling too fast or too slowly.
Setting a higher SPAN number increases your cycle time by allowing the system to run longer; a lower number will decrease your cycle time by causing the system to run for a shorter length of time. With the STAGE TIMER (Option 10) set to 0, stages 2 and 3 will be controlled by the SPAN setting only. If the stage timer is set to 30, the system will turn on the next stage based on the SPAN setting or 30 minutes, which ever comes first.
Span settings remain the same for Heating and Cooling.

I also like the monitor function on your T-Stat
ENERGY MONITOR FUNCTION
The ENERGY MONITOR function allows you to review and monitor the effect of your program settings on the system runtime.
*Does that show home many hours the pellet stove was ON for either yesterday, today, or last month or this month?*


----------



## DexterDay (May 6, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Hi Kenis
> 
> I just checked your manual and the Default Span Setting for this T-Stat is 2 for 2 Deg F. *What is the highest setting?* The manual does not say!
> Every T-Stat is different when it comes to this!
> ...



I dont know the Max. I left it at 2°… 

But it measures the days since last filter change, etc..... Very good stat. 

Was about $65, but has lots of options. Not disappointed at all.


----------



## DobieMom (May 6, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> I dont know the Max. I left it at 2°…
> 
> But it measures the days since last filter change, etc..... Very good stat.
> 
> Was about $65, but has lots of options. Not disappointed at all.


Wowseeeee...this blonde is in trouble LOL  Maybe I'll just have to keep using my little flashlight to see where the red needle is on the one I have. You guys are WAY over my head


----------



## DexterDay (May 6, 2012)

DobieMom said:


> Wowseeeee...this blonde is in trouble LOL  Maybe I'll just have to keep using my little flashlight to see where the red needle is on the one I have. You guys are WAY over my head



Thats my stat that measures all that..

The one your lookin at will be just fine..... Will just be on/off, but work great.


----------



## Don2222 (May 6, 2012)

DobieMom said:


> Wowseeeee...this blonde is in trouble LOL Maybe I'll just have to keep using my little flashlight to see where the red needle is on the one I have. You guys are WAY over my head


 
Hi

No worry, just buy the one you want and we will help you set it it up! You will save pellets and be more comfy with a T-Stat.


----------



## DobieMom (May 7, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Hi
> 
> No worry, just buy the one you want and we will help you set it it up! You will save pellets and be more comfy with a T-Stat.


Thanks Don   I have a t-stat now but it's one of those little ones with the red needle and the little push tab to move it. I think it's waaaaay off so looking into another one - digital read out. Will post when I get one and thanks again! Eastern time here...tomorrow is a workday...pillow is calling! Nite


----------



## Vinelife (May 13, 2012)

Isn't there a certain type of thermostat you have to use with a pellets stove ?? minivolt or something like that ??  Or doesn't it matter ??


----------



## imacman (May 13, 2012)

vinelife said:


> Isn't there a certain type of thermostat you have to use with a pellets stove ?? minivolt or something like that ?? Or doesn't it matter ??


 
Millivolt.


----------



## Defiant (May 13, 2012)

imacman said:


> Millivolt.


X2, the mini-volt is still in the design stage


----------

